

Steve Wozniak Comments On Jobs Resignation Announcement - matthewphiong
http://www.cultofmac.com/steve-wozniak-comments-on-jobs-resignation-announcement/

======
ctdonath
Wozniak: "Steve needs now to just have some 'Steve time'. He deserves it."

I worry about this. Brilliant minds wholly obsessed with their work often do
not take retirement well, or long. As in:

\- A week before "Eyes Wide Shut" completed post-production, Stanley Kubric
died.

\- A week after ending 50 years of "Peanuts", Charles Schultz died.

Other examples exist.

Better indeed he remain on the BoD of Apple in a controlling role, and/or have
some other deep involvement suitable for his health. Berkley Breathed has
ended Opus' forum (under whatever name) at least four times; restarting has
been good for him. May jobs continue to live and breathe Apple for a long time
to come, as it is his air.

~~~
eavc
You might be confusing cause with effect. Charles Schultz may well have lost
something essential which caused him to quit the strip and subsequently die.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Actually that example occured to me when I read the news. Schultz announced
his plans to retire a period in advance, and yet died the day the last strip
was published.

------
drcube
Every time I see an old picture of the Steves, Woz looks like a hacker and
Jobs looks like a rock star.

~~~
jonursenbach
That's a fairly accurate representation of the two.

------
maxharris
According to thenextweb.tumblr.com, Wozniak also said this during the
interview:

"Steve was very fast thinking and wanted to do things, I wanted to build
things. I think Atlas Shrugged was one of his guides in life."

My own personal experience is that there are some very powerful ideas in that
book. It's gratifying to see that great people like Woz and Jobs also think
so.

Edit: Why is this being downvoted? It is an actual quote from the interview
with Woz, with attribution. It's on-topic, and it helps complete the picture
of what he actually said. How is that a bad thing? Why bowdlerize Woz?

~~~
CamperBob
I didn't initially have much respect for Rand or Atlas Shrugged, having read
her years ago and concluded that her ideas didn't account for human nature any
better than Communism did... but I have to admit, her stock rises in my sight
every time someone feels compelled to mod down a post that so much as mentions
the unholy words on Reddit or HN.

Someone who pisses off that many hipsters _must_ have done something right. No
one has ever received so much revulsion from the so-called intellectual elite
without advocating genocide or other atrocities... and perhaps even then.
Dangerous ideas are interesting.

~~~
shadowfox
I think I may be misunderstanding the structure of your argument. Are you
saying that your regard for Ayn Rand keeps rising because other people dislike
her ideas? And that is the only reason?

~~~
CamperBob
It's not so much that other people dislike her ideas, but that otherwise-
eloquent people react so violently to them that they fail to counter those
ideas effectively. The emo philosophy majors who reflexively disparage
objectivism and libertarianism in general don't seem to understand that Rand
is the monster that Nietzsche warned them about. They end up making themselves
look like overindulged children in any online thread where someone brings up
the topic. They literally sound just like the gay-bashing Christian
politicians who are later caught conducting their own "services" in a public
restroom.

Whenever I find myself reacting so defensively to an idea or concept, I try to
force myself to look into the matter more closely. Put another way: if Ayn
Rand can hold up a rhetorical crucifix and turn me into a puddle of fuming
goo, that's _my_ weakness, and not hers.

~~~
maxharris
_monster that Nietzsche warned them about_

My philosophy professor (from undergrad) is a Nietzsche scholar, and I'm
pretty sure he disagrees. What makes you think this?

~~~
CamperBob
I'm just referring to the old cliche about taking care when you fight monsters
("objectivist derp"), lest you become what you despise.

It's obviously not precisely what ol' Fred had in mind.

------
wollongong
Here's the source of the comments, minus the CultOfMacSpamTabloid trash around
it:

[http://www.informationweek.com/byte/news/personal-
tech/table...](http://www.informationweek.com/byte/news/personal-
tech/tablets/231600122)

------
zachcb
I was surprised when Woz said on Bloomberg TV that him and Steve aren't as
close as they used to be. He said that he's been finding out this news by
reading like everyone else has. That's kind of sad to me. I would of thought
they'd still be close friends.

~~~
philwelch
It's rare to keep a close friend for 30-40 years. Especially when you end up
in totally different places in life.

------
5hoom
“You’ve got to remember. He was surrounded by great, great people at Apple…
and those people are still there."

Sounds like Steve's team gets a tick of approval from the Woz, that bodes well
for the future of the company.

~~~
rimantas
See this: <http://blog.precipice.org/youre-the-ones>

